# My Newest Addition!



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She will be coming up to NJ from Lost Valley with Ron Keener in March! Her name is Cayden, and I'm really excited about her!









Her dam... MCh LV Sade!









Amy said she has a stellar personality as well! I have another doe coming along with her also.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! 

I can't wait for my girls either! I am getting a doe from Nala too.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! Do you know which one of the two?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, not yet but they are going to decide this weekend.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's beautiful! Congrats on her! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow she's beautiful!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh she's pretty! Congrats!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful hornless!! Congrats! Her dam's udder looks lovely from the back.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*She's cute! :greengrin: *


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet you are so excited. Congratulations. What kind is she?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

what a gorgeous little girl- congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on a good find. So how many does are you planning on having all together?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely kid with loads of potential!! Her dam looks beautiful!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

AWWW WHAT A SWEETIE! Congrads.


----------

